# transfert de musique de l'ipod vers mac



## socrate (2 Août 2003)

J'ai chargé de la musique sur mon ipod a partir de itunes et j'ai bêtement effacé ces morceaux dans itunes. Maintenant qu'ils sont dans l'ipod est-il possible de les transferer dans itunes ? (moi, je n'y parviens pas)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2003)

Une petite recherche sur VersionTracker avec _*iPod*_http://www.versiontracker.com/mp/ne...Filter=MacOSX&amp;search=ipod&amp;x=0&amp;y=0 comme mot-clé devrait te permettre de trouver ce que tu cherches. Le logiciel s'appelle iPod.iTunes, mais je ne suis pas sûr. Il en existe probablement d'autres.

Passe aussi sur *iPodFanatic.com* si jamais.


----------



## jcs (2 Août 2003)

Salut,

Tu as pas mal de solutions en fait. les deux meilleures, à mon avis sont Podmanager (http://podmanager.brunoblondeau.com/) et iPodRip (http://ipodrip.thelittleappfactory.com/).

Bon WE.


----------



## socrate (3 Août 2003)

Merci ça marche ! Podmanager est tres bien mais comme c'est un shareware je me suis rabattu sur iPod viewer (un freeware) qui est pas mal aussi


----------

